# New shop fixtures / jigs - part 2



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

This probably has a better name, but I call it the "knock the corners off my turning blanks jig"
:yes:


















And last but not least is a 45 degree miter sled. This was just thrown together out of what I had, to meet an immediate need, and I plan to improve it with stops and a different base. But, I'm probably kidding myself and will use this one for years. 
:laughing:









Thanks for looking!


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

If you didn't spend 300-500.00 bucks, how do you expect that to work?

JK, simple is usually the best.:thumbsup:

Make em as ya need em.:laughing:


----------

